# Thoughts on Lee sails



## obiec (Sep 26, 2001)

I am thinking of buying some Lee sailes. Thay will save me almost 2,000. over simalar sails. Dose any one have any experiance with them.


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

I have Lee Sails, made here in Hong Kong. Seem to be just fine for cruising - and previous owners raced and won with them. But I really don''t have experience with other manufacturers.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

OB:

This is only one data point and therefore of limited value...but a Tayana 47 that''s wintering here started out with a full suit of Lee Sails when departing Singapore 5 years ago, and they''ve been very pleased with them. Supposedly, they have held their shape well in a true mix of cruising conditions via the Indian Ocean, Red Sea and Med, plus hammering against the Portuguese Trades to get up here to England. I thought this interesting info, since he shunned Rolly Tasker sails which are also made in the Far East (Thailand) and tends to highly favor Aussie products (he''s from Oz).

OTOH when he looked at replacing a jib that''s over the hill, he bought locally as shipping + the Lee price just didn''t make their product price competitive. Be sure you understand two things: what will be your final out-of-pocket cost, and what happens when you or they made a mistake in the ordering/manufacturing process (how is it remedied and at who''s cost, with what kind of add''l time penalty).

Good luck and please post your eventual decision and experience so the rest of us can hear more about this alternative.

Jack


----------



## h37skipper (Nov 7, 2002)

My new yankee(high cut jib) is a Lee. I wanted to match my North main from my local loft but decided to shop around. The Lee folks were very nice to deal with and saved me over $1000. compared to North(including all costs). Many e-mails were sent and received and I sent them my sail just to be sure. The final result is amazing. Since I take my sails home for the winter I have had ample opportunity to compare the construction with my North main and the original yankee. Really first rate.


----------



## obiec (Sep 26, 2001)

I am just putting her back on top, serchen for a few more coments before I order, Thank you.


----------



## stephens84 (Dec 10, 2003)

Bought a Main for my Catalina 27 a few years ago. No problems dealt thru Lee sails Northeast in Patchogue NY. Perfect job.


----------



## jimhood (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, late entry as just saw posts. Tried two Lee sails, poor design tho well made. Baggy and wrinkles in Dacron lam tri rad. Torture lasted a yr. Don't try to save twenty five percent, just get good local sails. jim


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

jimhood said:


> Hi, late entry as just saw posts. Tried two Lee sails, poor design tho well made. Baggy and wrinkles in Dacron lam tri rad. Torture lasted a yr. Don't try to save twenty five percent, just get good local sails. jim


Odd to get a knocking post from a new members first post?

Anyway I have helped two people mount new Lee sails and I was impressed with the finish quality and fit.

One of the mains did a circumnav and is till in use.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

First posts being negative reviews can always be safely ignored. I'd even be in favor of moderators deleting them. 

If Lee Sails are to have any value, it is a the low end of the price/performance spectrum. Why on earth would anyone order something as complex as a tri-radial sail from them? That's like trying to spec a racecar from Kia.....

MedSailor


----------



## jimhood (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, I agree with Medsailor, shouldn't have tried to get a complex sail from a poor sail maker, went to Quantum and came away with a better product tho they still made some mistakes like sail number, no battens, reefs in wrong spot but they corrected them. I guess as a new member I shouldn't express myself tho I've sailed and raced for 44 years? A little territorial are we? I now know there are some real egos on sailnet. Maybe my poor experience will save someone the pain I went through. But then some of you may not think that is important.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Please don't start pouting, jimhood. It's not personal and it's not territorial. It's just experience, and the fact that reviews mean more when they come from someone with some history. If a stranger came up to you on the street and told you to avoid some product, how much weight would you give their opinion? If you were to hang around these forums for a while--and you are encouraged to do so!--you would see other instances of the pattern: a new user appears and their first post is a glowing review of some product/place or a very negative review of such. And then that user is not heard from on any other subject ever. This makes them look like a not so disinterested party.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

jimhood said:


> Hi, I agree with Medsailor, shouldn't have tried to get a complex sail from a poor sail maker, went to Quantum and came away with a better product tho they still made some mistakes like sail number, no battens, reefs in wrong spot but they corrected them.


Well for me that knocks Quantum from ever getting my business. I don't care if they corrected the problems, ordering a sail and not getting the battens and reefs correct doesn't show any quality control to me!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

arf145 said:


> Please don't start pouting, jimhood. It's not personal and it's not territorial. It's just experience, and the fact that reviews mean more when they come from someone with some history. If a stranger came up to you on the street and told you to avoid some product, how much weight would you give their opinion? If you were to hang around these forums for a while--and you are encouraged to do so!--you would see other instances of the pattern: a new user appears and their first post is a glowing review of some product/place or a very negative review of such. And then that user is not heard from on any other subject ever. This makes them look like a not so disinterested party.


Exactly this. We've had lots of usernames pop up with bad reviews. In particular, we've had some fights among online sail lofts where one loft would create new sailnet usernames and post bad reviews of the competition.

Welcome to sailnet!

MedSailor


----------



## jimhood (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, I think I may have created an interesting couple of topics by accident. I assure you I am not working for a loft. Topic 1: I had two poorly designed well made Lee sails and tried to have the second fixed. I had the head of Quantum evaluate the Lee sail to try to save it but he said it was too far gone in its design. So I shopped around, got good offer from Quantum and they made a few minor mistakes but over all well designed, well made. Lee was hard to deal with, took almost a year of pain where I eventually had to threaten a law suit over their inaction, their area rep had quit and was one of the most dishonest car salesman types ever. A friend has a panel Lee sail I liked which made me decide to use them. Topic number 2: I thought this sailing site would be a good way to share my experience so others my learn from my misadventure but maybe I'll just be a stalker so no one will hassle me. Lesson learned for other new members I guess.


----------

